# ¿Programar pics es un negocio?



## rosetbrit (Jun 29, 2011)

buen día a todos compañeros me gustaría iniciar  un debate y se que posiblemente me den hasta con la cubeta por mi ignorancia. pero la cuestión es la siguiente: yo soy un fanático en la programación de pics principalmente en c pero yo lo hago por que es algo que me apasiona y que me ayudo bastante en los proyectos durante mi universidad pero  actualmente me dedico al mantenimiento eléctrico un trabajo que me gusta mucho  pero alguien de ustedes se mantiene de programar pics o saben de alguien que lo haga o mas genéricamente 
 ¿programar pics es un negocio? 
 ¿es un jobbi?
 no me quejo es algo muy entretenido para mi pero me gustaría saber si hay empresas que empleen en sus países gente que programe y si los hay que programan destinado a que se sector
sale aver que sale de este debate.


----------



## rojjo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola:

en lo poco que conozco aquí en México, se que se trabaja mucho renesas, freescale y particularmente yo programo Texas Instruments. Comercialmente sé que existen productos hechos en México con renesas y freescale.

saludos


----------



## Naders150 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pues si es un negocio algo difícil de entrar, pero con buena publicidad sobre todo en las universidades y instituciones técnicas puedes hacer un buen negocio haciendo proyectos de grado, tesis, o simplemente enseñando, también en la parte de publicidad; avisos, lanzadores de mensajes, luces automaticas, solo debes tener una buena estrategia de mercadeo


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 11, 2011)

yo creo que en sí mismo no lo es, pero te podría funcionar en la medida que lo hagas un complemento de tus habilidades ingenieriles .

A mi también me apasionan los temas del PIC, incluso fui autodidacta y aprendí leyendo libros y apuntes. Pero para que el solo programar fuera un negocio sustentable me parece que debería estar muy ligado a diseños y desarrollos novedosos, variados y muy frecuentes  lo que lo hace muy difícil y hasta imposible.

Lo otro es que fueras (y no lo dudo) un extraordinario programador trabajando para ti mismo o alguna empresa que genere muchos servicios y soluciones digitales en base a los PIC's con lo cual cada una de esas soluciones requiera de la capacidad de ser un buen programador.

Para colmo... para que sea posible o viable, necesitarías dominar la programación en las 3 gamas de PIC's (baja, media y alta) para ofrecer variedades de servicio.

Por mi parte, no creo que dedicarse a programar PIC sea un negocio... en el mejor de los casos lo será el desarrollo digital... cuente este o no con un PIC como procesador.


----------

